# Pinecone and Sweet gum seed balls



## Jaquino (Nov 6, 2012)

My first post, and one of my favorite designs. I don't cast the pine cones or seed pods. Just turn them, and stablize with CA before they explode. Finish with CA/BLO.  I hope you like.


----------



## plantman (Nov 6, 2012)

:RockOn::RockOn: Fantastic idea and pen !!!  Seems it would be a little tricky to turn.   Jim S


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 6, 2012)

Good for you. That is how I do it, the old fashion way. Try it with a Coulter Pine or a California Sugar Pine. Your work and patience paid off. Keep it up.


----------



## corian king (Nov 6, 2012)

Beautiful Pen! Great work!


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Nov 7, 2012)

Excellent combination!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 7, 2012)

Cool!!!  I like that you turned into what I call 'The Flame' in the cone.  I've got a pile of cones and pods that I need to cast in acrylic, but 'work' keeps getting in the way.


Nice segmenting too!  Was that the 'plan' or were the cones too short to cover the entire tube?  Either way.....well done!!!!!







Scott (need me some not-work) B


----------



## Wright (Nov 7, 2012)

Very nice job! I like the cone and sweet gum combo. I bet it was tricky to turn?


----------



## Jaquino (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments, it really means a lot coming from your peers. Yes, it is a bit tricky to turn, but if you treat it like a really punky piece of wood and are careful (and have the CA ready), they turn out nice. Yes, SBD777 it was "kinda" planned. You have to turn so many cones to just find the few that are good enough to put tubes in (90% don't make it), that I had to find a way to make the "almost big enough" cores work. My wife actually likes the combo better than the cone alone.

Here's a couple pics of a cone only pen, and sweet gum seed only pen


----------



## ttm7 (Nov 8, 2012)

stunning absolutely stunning


----------



## Exabian (Nov 8, 2012)

Amazing. I like that.


----------



## yaroslaw (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd really like to see custom centerband of larger diameter here on this blank, or may be strimline or comfort (without rubber thing) kits, as they have bigger diameter CB. I do not like not-straight slimlines with kit CB, anyway there's "slim" and "line" words in that name It's only my opinion, as a bit advanced beginner

blank design is really cool here!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 8, 2012)

Jaquino said:


> Thanks for the compliments, it really means a lot coming from your peers. Yes, it is a bit tricky to turn, but if you treat it like a really punky piece of wood and are careful (and have the CA ready), they turn out nice. Yes, SBD777 it was "kinda" planned. You have to turn so many cones to just find the few that are good enough to put tubes in (90% don't make it), that I had to find a way to make the "almost big enough" cores work. My wife actually likes the combo better than the cone alone.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of a cone only pen, and sweet gum seed only pen


 

Hint:  If you can, try to find some Lollobby Pines....  Those have some of the largest cones in the southern US(at least as far as I have seen with the nine species of pine we have here).

The segmenting is actually growing on me the more I look!:biggrin:






Scott (cone is like 6+ inches long) B


----------



## Russknan (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd be proud to own any of them!


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 8, 2012)

It is strikingly charming!
Keep up the great work!




______________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 8, 2012)

After seeing these, I'm going to try pine cones. I saw bags of huge ones in the holiday decorations at Lowe's. I'll pick some up now to try, and see what I can do. Then is all goes well, hopefully they'll have some left after Christmas when it all goes on deep discount.


----------



## toyotaman (Nov 8, 2012)

Outstanding pens. I like the pine cone pen the best in the second group of pictures.


----------

